# The New DooDoo Doodlebug



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in December, I posted the Aristo-Craft Doodlebug and the old heavyweight coach I recently purchased. The train worked very well after I converted it to batteries and did some R/C testing with Del Tapparo's new Railboss. The consist looked quite nice running on the layout. 










However................... I was browsing the net the other day and saw and old black and white image of a Doodlebug pulling a coach AND a couple of box cars which added a great deal of interest to the look of the train. 

An idea started forming in the gray matter.......









Of course, it would have been nice to post that image here to show viewers what it looked like but I didn't save it in My Favorites.... 

After scrounging through my rolling stock, I came up with 2 matching box cars and a reefer that I could use for the train, disassembled them and painted them with paint that matched the Milwaukee orange, to come up with the new DooDoo Doodlebug[/b]. 










Why did we call it the *DooDoo Doodlebug*. Welllllll.... The original Doodlebug has only one power truck and the 6 wheel trucks on the coach plus the 3 freight cars caused a pretty good strain on it. The new *DooDoo Doodlebug* consist has 2 power trucks..... 










I took the front 3 axle truck off the coach, adapted an extra older style Aristo FA power truck to fit under the floor to provide the extra power for the consist. 

The following image shows the power truck with the pivot post through the top of the case and the modified side frames mounted to the case as well. The bolster and pivots for the 3 axle truck were removed from the bottom and a hole drilled through the bottom of the coach to mount the truck. An Aristo-Craft knuckle coupler was a adapted to the front of the truck. By mounting it that way, I was able to shorten the distance between the Doodlebug and coach by more than an inch.










Pivot bolt inserted through the floor of the coach.... 










And then secured with a "fender" type washer and double nuts. 










The full image of the coach.....










Close up of the power truck.....










I didn't want to cut space out of the floor so the power truck raised the coach about 1/4 inch. To level the coach again, I added 1/4 inch to the rear bolster. 

The freight cars were painted with Milwaukee Road Orange, custom lettered and decorated by a reputable Custom decal shop in the local area. 

I choose to run the reefer in the middle of the 2 box cars as this is a local service train which hauls perishable goods from farm to market in the Milwaukee/Madison/Rockford areas. 

Box Car 4697










Reefer #2578










Box Car 4245










Because there is no caboose for this short train, the rear of box car 4245 has red marker lights and a FRED. 










Then....... A video of the running. The Railboss has a station stop feature which, when activated will allow the train to stop at one or more stations on the layout. The video will end with the stop feature activated. There's a 30 second stop and the train starts as the program directs.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Cool Stuff Stan!!!!

Your historical finds are amazing. I was a little concerned when I first noticed the DooDoo! LOL Wondering what fuel it ran on.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Good stuff Stan. Nice to see adding a second power truck was easy. I do do think you need to rethink the name though! 

-Brian


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

More great stuff, Stan, and definitely a more interesting train now. Your repaint and relettering makes such a huge difference! Congrats on another bash! 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Guys...

Chris.. Yes, I was quite pleased with the new look. It is a fantastic runner as well. Sure wish I could find that image I saw on the net...


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Stan. The repaint would make a MILW modeler extremely happy. I have forwarded this to several that I know.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I really like the rail clack sound, enjoyable video! What kind of sound system are you using? I just got my D & RGW Doodlebug and want to add smoke. Can you tell me how to get the roof off? Can't tell if it just snaps on and hate to start yanking. Bill


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I like!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan, there are some other interesting Doodlebug videos that come up with yours. One is pulling two box cars and a caboose. This may be catching on. I am now looking through my stuff to see what would go with my UP Doodlebug. 
I also am curious to hear about the sound card, I was thinking about adding one to mine also. 
Paul


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* That look, sounds and runs great Stan..*
* One question thro..How come you didn't just add the other motor block to the doodle bug back end instead of installing it on the coach?? Looks like the same motor block as on the Doodle bug... *
* Reguardles it look and run great. tks for the video.. Noel *


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Henson. That consist would look right nice running on your layout... 

Bill, you have mail...  

Paul, that's a Dallee sound diesel sound system. I think it's a Dash 9. They're inexpensive, work real well, have good volume and are easy to install. The horn is on a momentary trigger in the sound card and has random "toots". A real nice feature. The bell has a latching trigger which means one magnet turns it on and another would turn it off. It can be controlled with a SPST on/off switch if necessary. I've chosen to leave the bell off and not be triggered at all. 

I think that the new Aristo TE will do a very nice job with the Dallee modules. You can get them for under $100 if you look for one. Email me if you'd like.

Noel.... I chose to put it on the coach because I didn't want to tear the Doodlebug up. The front mount on the Doodlebug has a reccessed floor to accomodate the truck depth. The rear truck is a standard 2 axle passenger truck using the standard bolsters. Also, I can uncouple the coach and 3 cars and run the Bug by itself. Then it only needs one power truck giving it a very long battery run time.

Also, the Bug has the new BB truck and the other is an older non-BB. However, they do run very close to the same speed.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, That is a very nice looking consist. I'll have to check out Del's Railboss next time I am in Ft. Collins. I have three geese running with his Critter Controls and like them very well.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn..... The Railboss has some great possibilities. The station stop feature is really neat. It can be activated and deactivated as desired. 

Check it out when you see Del....


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Stan, I think Dallee actually makes a Doodlebug sound card. I have a Dallee card in my battery car for the Uboat, but I can't get it as loud as yours. What speaker did you use. Maybe I need a bigger one. I had a small Phoenix one that came with a Phoenix card, so I used it. It's kind of small.
I really like that video. 
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul.... The speaker I used was one that I took out of a Bachmann tender some time ago. It's an 8 ohm, .5 watt 3 incher.

They work right nicely.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01/09/2009 2:09 PM
Thanks, Henson. That consist would look right nice running on your layout... " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

Bill, you have mail... " align="absmiddle" border="0" /> 

Paul, that's a Dallee sound diesel sound system. I think it's a Dash 9. They're inexpensive, work real well, have good volume and are easy to install. The horn is on a momentary trigger in the sound card and has random "toots". A real nice feature. The bell has a latching trigger which means one magnet turns it on and another would turn it off. It can be controlled with a SPST on/off switch if necessary. I've chosen to leave the bell off and not be triggered at all. 

I think that the new Aristo TE will do a very nice job with the Dallee modules. You can get them for under $100 if you look for one. Email me if you'd like.

Noel.... I chose to put it on the coach because I didn't want to tear the Doodlebug up. The front mount on the Doodlebug has a reccessed floor to accomodate the truck depth. The rear truck is a standard 2 axle passenger truck using the standard bolsters. Also, I can uncouple the coach and 3 cars and run the Bug by itself. Then it only needs one power truck giving it a very long battery run time.

Also, the Bug has the new BB truck and the other is an older non-BB. However, they do run very close to the same speed.

*Good reson.... Now you have two doodle bugs.. laf.. I never took one apart yet but have worked on hwt pass cars. I didn't know the doodle bug block mounting was recesssed.. 
* 
*Great job... noel*


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan looks good. Could we see more pics of your layout?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron.... Just cliick on the PCSRR links (logo) in my signature. They'll take you right to my website...


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Stan looks good. Fantastic work!!!


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan,

Looks very good. I had a Doodlebug I sold to a freind in PA. 
He was going to put a heaveyweight behind it but never got around to it. I will have to give him a poke to get busy.

Your pictures are very nice and I liked the video. Brings back memories of last summer. 
Hope you and Kay are doing well, Sue and I are good here.


Bob Rich
Shawangunk Mountain & Southern Railroad
"The Road to the Ice Caves"
Whispering Pines, NC
In the Cape Fear River Basin


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob.... Thanks for the comments. Yes, have your friend add the coach. It makes a nice looking train.

We're doing right well thank you. Glad to hear you're OK... 

Sure enjoyed having you here...


----------

